# Oracle Fehlermeldung ora-12154



## martinpriebe (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben mit der ich auf die Oracle DB zugreife. (per ODBC)
Aber ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung TNX: Angegebener Connect Identifier 
konnte nicht aufgelöst werden.

Ich hatte Oracle 10g Express installiert.
Da hat alles noch funktioniert.

Anschließend habe ich einen Oracle Client  noch installiert weil ich per 
Netzwerk auf eine Oracle DB zugreifen muss.
Nun funktioniert der Zugriff auf die lokale Oracle DB nicht mehr.

Ich habe schon einige Artikel gelesen.
u.a. Thema tnsnames.ora

Dies ist der Code meine Datei:

XE =
  (DESCRIPTION =
    (ADDRESS = (PROTOCOL = TCP)(HOST = mp-h305)(PORT = 1521))
    (CONNECT_DATA =
      (SERVER = DEDICATED)
      (SERVICE_NAME = XE)
    )
  )

EXTPROC_CONNECTION_DATA =
  (DESCRIPTION =
    (ADDRESS_LIST =
      (ADDRESS = (PROTOCOL = IPC)(KEY = EXTPROC_FOR_XE))
    )
    (CONNECT_DATA =
      (SID = PLSExtProc)
      (PRESENTATION = RO)
    )
  )

ORACLR_CONNECTION_DATA =
  (DESCRIPTION =
    (ADDRESS_LIST =
      (ADDRESS = (PROTOCOL = IPC)(KEY = EXTPROC_FOR_XE))
    )
    (CONNECT_DATA =
      (SID = CLRExtProc)
      (PRESENTATION = RO)
    )
  )


So und in der sqlnet.ora habe ich folgendes stehen

SQLNET.AUTHENTICATION_SERVICES = (NTS)
 NAMES.DEFAULT_DOMAIN = XE
NAMES.DIRECTORY_PATH = (TNSNAMES, ONAMES, HOSTNAME)


Leider habe ich von der Administration selbst gar keine Ahnung.
Ich möchte einfach wieder auf meine lokale Datenbank zugreifen können.
(Per Oracle Datenbank-Homepage und per SQL Befehl komme ich auch darauf)

Hier noch der Connection String für die Verbindung zu DB.
"User Id=myuser;Password=mypass;Data Source=XE"


Ich bin leider total ratlos warum ich mich mit diesem ConnectionString nicht 
mehr verbinden kann.


Bitte um Hilfe.
danke im vorraus
Martin


----------



## lmarkus31 (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo Martin,

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab, hast du jetzt sowohl einen DB-Server als auch zusätzlich noch einen Client installiert?

Wohin zeigt die ORACLE_HOME Umgebungsvariable?
Wie sieht der Suchpfad aus? (PATH)

Markus


----------



## martinpriebe (21. Mai 2007)

Hi,

wo finde ich die ORACLE_HOME und Path Variable ?

danke im vorraus
Martin


----------



## martinpriebe (21. Mai 2007)

*erledigt*

hat sich erledigt.

Ich habe eine 2. Verbindung unter dem Enterprise Manager des Clients hinzugefügt mit localhost und der lokalen DB.

Ist aber nur der erste Eindruck.
Ich weiß nicht ob ich jetzt alle benötigten Berechtigungen habe usw aber das werde ich schon sehen.

Bitte aber trotzdem mal meinen letzten Beitrag beantworten.

1000 Dank
Martin


----------



## lmarkus31 (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo Martin,

das sind ganz normale Umgebungsvariablen.
Kannst du finden unter Systemsteuerung -> System -> Erweitert -> Umgebungsvariablen

oder im DOS-Prompt:

set ORACLE_HOME bzw
set PATH

Markus


----------

